# Probleme mit dem start von kdm (KDE)

## benjamin200

Hallo Linux Community,

ich habe Probleme KDE zustarten. Zur Konfiguration habe ich die "Anleitung zur Gentoo Linux Desktop Konfiguration" verwendet und bin Punkt für Punkt durchgegangen.

Problem:

Wenn ich 

```
kdm
```

 eintippe wird der Bildschirm schwarz und es blinkt immer wieder kurz die Maus. Anschließend landet man wieder bei der Konsole.

Ich benutze eine NVIDIA MX-440 Grafikkarte mit 64 MB. Diese habe ich auch konfiguriert und meine Monitoreinstellungen vorgenommen. Sobald ich 

```
startx
```

 eintippe, bekomme ich den twm Window Manager zusehen.

Als ich hier im Forum nach Hilfe gesucht habe "kde starten" oder "kdm starten" finde ich Beiträge von Usern die wenigstens eine Fehlermeldung nach einem erfolglosen start von kdm erhalten. Diese bleibt bei mir nach einegabe von 

```
kdm
```

 verwehrt.

Ich habe mehrere Grafikmodien durchgeführt auch nach Tipp aus dem Forum das ganze mal mit "VESA" angegangen - aber leider selber Effekt. Neben Gentoo nutze ich noch eine Suse Version 9 Linux Installtion wo mein XFree läuft. Kann ich mit der existierenden Config was anfangen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Beste Grüße,

Benjamin

----------

## xraver

In der Datei /etc/rc.conf ganz unten kdm als display-manager eintragen und dann "/etc/init.d/xdm start" ausführen. Wenns dann funzt dann kannst du mit

```

rc-update add xdm default
```

kdm autmatisch beim boot ausführen lassen.

edit:

aja, zwecks deine Grafig-Karte......

einfach mal 

```

emerge -p nvidia-kernel

emerge -p nvidia-glx

```

 und dann in dein XFreeConfig-4 nv als Treiber modul einfügen.

----------

## primat

 *Quote:*   

> xraver: und dann in dein XFreeConfig-4 nv als Treiber modul einfügen.

 

Du meinst statt nv nvidia!

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## benjamin200

Hallo zusammen...

...der eintrag für den Display Manager "kdm" war schon von mir eingetragen. Nach dem ich das geprüft hatte, habe ich die vollgenden Kommandos eingegeben:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

Wenn ich nun kdm eintippe starten ein Window-Manager mit Login. Leider ist es nicht KDE, sonder xfree Project. Habe ich mit den oben erwähnten Kommandos was falsch gemacht? Starten sollte, wenn möglich, KDE.

Nur zur Info: In der config-file von XFree steht nv und nicht nv nvidia. Habe diese so belassen wie sie ist.

----------

## ralph

Du sollst nicht kdm eintippen, sondern /etc/init.d/xdm start!

Dann sollte der kdm eigentlich starten, so denn deine rc.conf wie beschrieben angepasst wurde, also:

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

Sollte davor ein # stehen, so wird darum gebeten, dieses zu entfernen.  :Wink: 

----------

## benjamin200

Hallo Zusammen,

habe den bzw. die Befehle tatsächlich in den Konfigurationsdateien auskommentiert. Das war nicht nur bei /etc/rc.conf auskommentiert, sondern auch bei /etc/make.conf

Des Weiteren hab ich den folgenden schwerwiegenden Fehler begangen. Ich habe in /etc/rc.conf # What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | elogin | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

den Wert "kdm" eingetrage' :Sad: '. Als ich diesen manuell wieder auf xdm gesetzt hatte, erhielt ich auch ein Login über XFree Project. Nach eingabe von Benutzernamen und Passwort erhielt ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Could not start kdeinit. Check your Installation.

Wie soll ich eurer Meinung nach vorgehen? System komplett neuinstallieren, oder ab Installationsanleitung KDE installieren nochmals alle Befehle reinhacken?

Vielen Dank für all eure Hilfe !!!

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## ralph

Na, nicht gleich so drastisch bitte.

Erzeuge doch mal in deinem Homeverzeichnis die Datei .xinitrc. In die kannst du dann reinschreiben, was nach dem Eingeben von startx gestartet wird.

Da könntest du dann einfach xterm reinschreiben, so dass nichts gestartet wird ausser ein Terminal und in dieses Terminal könntest du dann startkde eintippen. Auf diese Art und Weise kannnst du dann sehen, wo den genau das Problem liegt, da du im xterm verfolgen kannst, was er macht und wo er hängt.

Noch eine Frage, was meintest du denn mit in der make.conf auch?

----------

## benjamin200

in der /etc/make.conf habe ich den nötigen Eintag auch auskommentiert. 

USE="qt kde -gnome -gtk"

Danke nochmals für den Tipp mit xterm. Ich werde gleich mal schauen ob ich einen Output bekomme.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Hallo ralph,

ich habe die Datei .xinitrc mit dem Inhalt "xterm" im Verzeichnis \root\ und \home\benjamin\ erzeugt. Nach anschließendem Anmeldeversuch unter root oder benjamin bekomme ich immer die schon genannte Fehlermeldung. Ich bekomme kein xterm zusehen, wo ich einen Befehl eintippen kann.

Zur Sicherheit hab ich auch ein reboot durchgeführt. Auch dies führte nicht zum erwünschten Erfolg. Laut Fehlerausgabe: Could not start kdeinit. Check your Installation. 

Wie kann ich KDE deinstallieren und es nochmal ganz neu/frisch auf Gentoo kompilieren bzw. installieren?

Danke für Deine Hilfe.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## ralph

Hm, aber das kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn du konntest doch vorhin X auch mit startx starten. Außerdem versuchst du ja nicht kde zu starten, also sollte er sich auch nicht darüber beschweren, dass er kde nicht starten kann.

Und warum Anmeldeversuch? Nur damit wir uns nicht mißverstehen, du sollst dich nicht im kdm, oder xdm anmelden, sondern, ohne das schon ein xserver läuft startx in der konsole eingeben. Falls durch ein rc-update add xdm default ein grafischer Login automatisch startet, dann ändere das durch ein rc-update del xdm default erstmal wieder, beende dann den Login Manager durch /etc/init.d/xdm stop und versuch es dann noch mal mit startx.

Kde kannst du dadurch deinstallieren, indem du einfach die ganzen kde-pakete deinstallierst. Es erscheint mir aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll kde zu deinstallieren und anschließend wieder zu installieren. Erstmal solltest du versuchen den Fehler zu finden.

----------

## benjamin200

Hallo,

habe soeben den Output von "startkde" über xterm erhalten. 

```

bash-2.05b# startkde

xset:  bad font path element (#67), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

kreadconfig: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2:

cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ksplash: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2:

cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

kdeinit: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2:

cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

startkde: Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation.

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory

ksmserver: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2:

cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

startkde: Shutting down...

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory

Error: Can't contact kdeinit!

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

kde-config: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2:

cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

startkde: Done.

bash-2.05b#

```

Wie gehts nun weiter?

Beste Grüße,

Benjamin

----------

## ralph

Also da er die libart-lgpl anscheinend nicht finden kann würde sich ein emerge libart_lgpl anbieten.

Versuchs mal.

----------

## benjamin200

Kaum ist der eine Fehler weg, kommt auch schon eine neue Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# startkde
> 
> xset:  bad font path element (#67), possible causes are:
> ...

 

Wie kann ich den KDE komplett deinstallieren und nochmal alle knapp 70 kde Packete mit dem Befehlt

```

emerge -k kde

```

neu installiere? Tippe ich den Befehl ein, wird nur ein Packet installiert/überschrieben.

Beste Grüße,

Benjamin

----------

## toskala

dann solltest du jetzt auch noch fam installieren

emerge fam

und dann nommal probieren.

wenn du das per -k als binary installiert hast, fehlen offenbar einige dinge...

----------

## ralph

Also bevor du neu installierst, was wahrscheinlich erstmal auch nichts helfen würde, mach nochmal ein emerge fam.

Ich glaube neuinstallieren würde irgendwie nichts bringen, jedenfalls wenn du wieder die grp-Packete nimmst, weil das hat ja ganz offensichtlich schon vorher nicht geklappt. Wenn, dann könntest du versuchern, auf normalem Wege kde upzudaten, indem du ein emerge sync und dann ein emerge -u kde machst. Vielleicht installiert er dann alle nötigen Pakete.

----------

## benjamin200

werds gleich mal ausprobieren. Danke für die Hilfe.

Frage: Wieso sollte neuinstall in meinem Fall nichts bringen?

----------

## toskala

wenn du neu installierst mit -k behebt das ja noch nicht die abhängigkeitsprobleme. kde ist ja nur kde und nicht fam, etc. was fehlt.

ralph: hehe, schön das du mich wiederholst   :Laughing: 

----------

## ralph

Gegenfrage: Wieso sollte er was bringen? Er würde ja wohl nur die Pakete, die ohnehin schon drauf sind nochmal installieren, das Problem scheint aber doch zu sein, dass er einige Pakete, warum auch immer, nicht installiert hat. Ich weiß ja nicht genau, was da schief gegangen ist, aber ich sehe  jetzt keinen Grund, warum es klappen sollte, nur weil man nochmal das gleiche macht.

Edit: toskale: Und schon wieder warst du schneller.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## benjamin200

Kann den Befehl garnicht erst ausführen  :Sad: 

bash-2.05b# emerge fam

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "fam".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

bash-2.05b#

----------

## ralph

Hä? Seltsam.

Mach doch mal einen emerge sync und versuch es danach nochmal. Und wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, dann schau mal was ein emerge -s fam sagt.

----------

## toskala

```
root@gatecrash toskala # emerge fam 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-admin/fam-2.6.10-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fam-2.6.10.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fam-2.6.10.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/fam-2.6.10-r1/work

* Applying dnotify.patch.new...

```

also hier geht das genau so... öhm, irgendwas ist doch bei dir da im argen...

----------

## benjamin200

Nach 

```
emerge sync
```

 konnte ich 

```
emerge fam
```

 ausführen und mit "startx" oder "kdm" KDM starten. Juhuuu.

Leider läuft KDE nicht so, wie ich es von SUSE, Redhat und Debian gewohnt bin. Sobald ich auf eine KDE Anwendung wie z.B. Webbrowser" klicke erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

##########

There was an error loading the module KHTML

The diagnostics is:

libpcrepostix.so.0

can not open object file: No such file or directory

##########

Anscheinend kann der Browser kein HTML und zeigt mir nur den Quelltext an. Langsam vermute ich das ich bei der Installation einen groben Fehler gemacht habe, da so viele Module fehlen.

Ich habe Genkernel zur Kernelkonfiguration verwendet war das ok?

Was bedeutet genau GRP Benutzer? Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das dies bedeutet das man nach der Installation Packete von CD-2 installieren möchte. Habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Gibt es ein Kommando, mit dem man sämtliche Module und Packete mit Rücksicht auf die Abhängikeit installieren kann. So das ich fast alles drauf habe was die CDs bieten?

Beste Grüße,

Benjamin

----------

## toskala

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Nach 
> 
> ```
> emerge sync
> ```
> ...

 

grrrmbl! sowas musst du uns doch sagen  :Shocked: 

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider läuft KDE nicht so, wie ich es von SUSE, Redhat und Debian gewohnt bin. Sobald ich auf eine KDE Anwendung wie z.B. Webbrowser" klicke erhalte ich folgende Meldung:
> 
> ##########
> ...

 

tippe ich auch mal  :Smile: 

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe Genkernel zur Kernelkonfiguration verwendet war das ok?
> 
> 

 

ich pers. hasse genkernel, aber für deinen kenntnisstand ist genkernel besser als selber bauen  :Smile: 

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was bedeutet genau GRP Benutzer? Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das dies bedeutet das man nach der Installation Packete von CD-2 installieren möchte. Habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
> 
> 

 

naja, grp sind halt die sachen, die bereits vorgebaut sind, also binaries. wenn du "GRP Benutzer" bist, dann willst du den schotter von der CD-2 installieren, das ist schon richtig so.

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es ein Kommando, mit dem man sämtliche Module und Packete mit Rücksicht auf die Abhängikeit installieren kann. So das ich fast alles drauf habe was die CDs bieten?
> 
> 

 

naja, das erledigt eigentlich emerge. allerdings bin ich auch kein freund von grp, da ich schon ab und an bemerkt habe, dass grp nicht so ganz der wahre jakob ist.

mein tip. installier eine stage3 neu, ohne grp quatsch und investier die 12-24h (Je nachdem wie schnell dein rechner ist) mit dem emergen von kde.

dann sollte es tun. und vorher den emerge sync respektive emerge rsync nicht vergessen  :Smile: 

ich muss jetz schlafen gehen, ich schau morgen wieder rein. nighty

----------

## benjamin200

Nochmals Danke an euch für die freundliche Unterstützung und den Support. Bis jetzt habe noch keine Neuinstallation duchgeführt, jedoch Netscape installiert um wenigstens im Web bzw. auf www.gentoo.de surfen zu können.

Gut zu wissen, das ich das mit GRP richtig verstanden habe. Ich würde gerne eurem Ratschlag folgen und KDE nochmals ohne GRP installieren. Dazu habe ich "mal wieder" noch Fragen.

Wenn ich emerge -k kde eintippe, installiere ich das vorkompilierte Packet, richtig?

Mit emerge kde kompiliere ich es selbst, richtig?

Bevor ich jedoch mit dem emerge anfange, soll ich emerge sync auführen, richtig?

Was ich auch nicht verstehe, was bedeutet respecktive emerge rsync?

Wenn ich "emerge sync" erhalte ich folgenden Output:

```

>>> Updating Portage cache...  ...done!

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * Please do so and then update ALL of your configuration files.

```

Wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen, wenn ich portage ausführen möchte?

Hat portage irgenwas mit GRP zu tun?

Beste Grüße,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Problem ist gelöst. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemand der das selbe Problem hat. Einfach folgenden Befehl ausführen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge libpcre
> 
> 

 

P.S. Ich währe euch sehr Dankbar, wenn Ihr mir meine offenen Fragen aus meinem letzen Post beantworten könntet. Danke.

Beste Grüße

----------

## toskala

emerge rsync und emerge sync tun imho das selbe.

es wird dein portage tree aktualisiert, welcher die ebuilds enthält. (du hast aber schon ein wenig in der doku gelesen, oder?)

das mit dem emergen hast du aber richtig verstanden. -K macht binary package installation ohne -K machts einen compile vorgang.

also. nur mal so wie ich das eigentlich meist mache:

alle woche mach ich mal einen

```
emerge rsync
```

dann ist ein aktueller portage tree da.

nun möchte ich gerne mein system updaten und bediene mich dazu eines

```
emerge -up world
```

was mir brav anzeigt welche pakete es gerne updaten möchte. da ich meist alles updated haben will, kommt dann ein

```
emerge -u world
```

nun muss ich einfach eine ganze weile warten (p3 700) und irgendwann ist es fertig.

die meldung, dass ein portage update verfügbar ist, heisst nicht mehr als das es eine aktuellere version des portage gibt.

das mergst du einfach beim -u world mit. damit hat sich das dann auch schon.

prinzipiell hat das aber alles nix mit grp zu tun.

aber alle deine fragen werden dir auf wundersame weise wirklich in der doku erklärt. die musst du nur lesen, was dich dazu bringen wird deinen inneren schweinehund zu überwinden.

lohnt sich aber  :Smile: 

----------

## benjamin200

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Soweit ich die Doku verstehe, werd ich sie auch lesen und anwenden. Was ganz klar gesagt werden muss, die Gentoo Doku ist spitze.

Nochmals Danke für die Erklärung bezüglich "emerge".

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend

Beste Grüße,

Benjamin

----------

## amne

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich emerge -k kde eintippe, installiere ich das vorkompilierte Packet, richtig?
> 
> 

 

Sofern vorhanden, ja. Wenn keines vorhanden ist, wird selbst kompiliert. Im Gegensatz dazu installiert -K ein vorhandenes Paket, wenn dieses nicht vorhanden ist -> Abbruch.

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit emerge kde kompiliere ich es selbst, richtig?
> 
> 

 

Jepp

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bevor ich jedoch mit dem emerge anfange, soll ich emerge sync auführen, richtig?
> 
> 

 

emerge sync macht man bei fertigem System hin und wieder mal, um die neuesten Ebuilds zu bekommen, bei der Installation macht mans, sofern es als Schritt in der Anleitung vorkommt (bei normaler ja, bei GRP bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher) - siehe Anleitung.

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich auch nicht verstehe, was bedeutet respecktive emerge rsync?
> 
> 

 

Besorgt den neuesten Portage Tree (=Ebuilds).

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich "emerge sync" erhalte ich folgenden Output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das bedeutet, dass ein Update für Portage (=emerge) verfügbar ist, Updaten funktioniert gleich wie bei jedem anderen Paket.

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat portage irgenwas mit GRP zu tun?
> 
> 

 

Ja, Portage = emerge (einfach gesprochen).

Meine Antworten sind etwas unausführlich, genaueres findest du hier:

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/portage-user/

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/fortgeschritten/portage/

Gibt auch noch viel andere hilfreiche Doku dort  :Smile: 

----------

## benjamin200

Hab auch gleich mal versucht mit "emerge sync" mein Portage upzudaten. Anschließend habe ich ein "emerge -u world" ausgeführt.

```

bash-2.05b# emerge -u world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.4 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

bash-2.05b#

```

KDE Libarys machen wohl Probleme. Wie kann ich trotzdem und am einfachsten mittels emerge ein Udpate ausführen. Nach "emerge --pretend" und anschließend neuem Aufruf von "emerge -u world" exakt gleicher Fehler.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ralph

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Auflösen von blockenden Paketen
> 
> Aktuell installierte Pakete können in machen Fällen die Installation anderer Pakete blockieren. Dies kann passieren, wenn die Funktionalität eines Pakets in ein anderes verschoben wurde oder zwei Pakete zueinander inkompatibel sind. Ein blockendes Paket muss zunächst deinstalliert werden, bevor das geblockte Paket installiert werden kann. 
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/portage-user.xml

Weiterführende Literatur zum Thema:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/portage-manual.xml

----------

